# Master Fog Coupon Code!



## masterfog (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi ya'll,

My company Master Fog will be giving 25% off your entire order from now until May 1st! 

Just use coupon Code HF25CHILLIT


Visit: http://www.master-fog.com


----------

